# Melano Spawn n Super Red



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

This is the Melano HM male im getting any opinions ?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71790135.94811.311383852237895&type=3&theater
And the Supre Red HMPK 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08480198.94737.311383852237895&type=3&theater
I will get picture of the females soon


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

These fish are great quality.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the melano males first color but it dosent look like he flaring all the way in the photo and his caudal has rounded edges. Other then that he looks amazing  I am not a fan of hmpk but I do love solid red the other little guy looks sharp


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Im a beginner so I can only catch the basics in a fish.. The first male has very rounded edges. Lots of red wash which is a fault.. His fins should have a cleaner edge to them. Uneven branching, 

I know little to nothing about overall HMPK standards but I do know about reds.. His color is very clean and even but He has LOTS of iridescence which is a color fault, His dorsal should ideally be more upright.. The anal fin should also slope more towards the base replicating a trapezoid shape appearance..His dorsal should also be more rounded.. His Caudal edges should be just a bit more sharper aswell.. his anal also looks "kinked"


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok.. some more things I noticed about the HM.. The Dorsal Fin must be "even" meaning all Ray branching should be the same length and align up nicely, The first ray branching is short compared to the Other ray branching on the dorsal. The dorsal should be just a bid broader.. those are just the basics.. Im sure im missing out on a few things.. I think I see some issues with the Dorsal. It should ideally be half the length of the body which I thin It is just slightly falling short of


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

but is it possible to improve this through generations ?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

With the right female..


----------

